
Show HN: How I learn programming with Evernote/OneNote - idearoots
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sbg1ViHFD0
======
jujodi
It's cool that you're trying to learn programming, but I'd recommend actually
programming instead of reading flash cards.

